# ساعة كاسيوم جدا جميله .. والاكثر طلب لسنه 2013



## Da3oo (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جديدي ساعه كاسيو 
يجميع الوانها ( ازرق +تيفاني+ وردي + ذهبي + اسود +بنفسجي فاتح وغامق واخضر فاتح) 
والحجم صغير 




























سعرها260

للطلب على البن للجادات فقط
Pin:28951E58


----------

